# Key Post: Broadband Installation



## cullenswood (18 Jan 2005)

Hi,


Thinking of signing up with U.TV for their three month free broadband offer (They look like the best package around especially with their Telephone package combined).

My question is that when I am "installing" the broadband equipment what will I have to do.   I am aware that it has to be connected to the phoneline, but does this mean that the PC will have to be beside the phone socket! (This is in the kitchen)

Our house is new, and there are covered sockets in each room, but I am not sure whether they are for TV or phone lines.  Is there any quick way of checking this....I took the cover off one, and it was just one wire.   

If these are only TV lines, then what would be the recommended line of action to do for the telephone line.

Thanks


----------



## Max Hopper (18 Jan 2005)

*Re: Broadband Installation*

Hello, 

Telephone cable is a 4-wire arrangement and CATV is a single conductor yoke [broken link removed]

If you have the former in all rooms (highly unlikely), you're laughin'. Otherwise look into a wireless arrangement so you can site the 'puter anywhere.


----------



## wowser (18 Jan 2005)

*Re: Broadband Installation*

You could always get a telephone line splitter and extension cable and run that to the PC.  I have a broadband setup like that and it works fine, (albeit with some fiddling to put the signal filter in the right place)

Wireless would probably be a neater solution though. And you could use your laptop in the bath, on the loo etc


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2005)

*Re: Broadband Installation*

*You could always get a telephone line splitter and extension cable and run that to the PC. I have a broadband setup like that and it works fine,*

I'll be doing this soon (whenever _UTV_ get the finger out and deliver my long awaited _ADSL_ trial... :\ ) so was wondering what specifically you mean by the following if you could explain? Thanks

*(albeit with some fiddling to put the signal filter in the right place)*


----------



## Max Hopper (19 Jan 2005)

*Re: Broadband Installation*

​ But if you have only one RJ11 (telephone) socket, you will need to 'split' the line 





 - where the 'stubbie' wire is from the telephone socket to the *LINE* side of the splitter, the handset into the *PHONE* side of the ADSL splitter, and the extention cable into the *DSL* side of the splitter. The 'far end' of the extention plugs into the ADSL gateway/bridge (modem, which it ain't), and either USB or Ethernet into your PC.

HTH


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2005)

*Re: Broadband Installation*

Thanks _Max_ - I think that helps although I assumed that the combined (?) _DSL_ microfilter and line splitter boxes were the norm but I guess you're saying that you can get microfilter only devices too? Just to clarify - the phone line comes in at the living room - should the microfilter/splitter be inserted at that point and an extension cable attached to the _DSL_ port to bring that to the office/box-room or should the extension cable be brought up there and the microfilter/splitter used at that point - or is it much of a muchness?!? Thanks.


----------



## Max Hopper (19 Jan 2005)

*Re: Broadband Installation*

Bottom line is that there must (should) be a DSL filter before every telcom device (handset(s), PhoneWatch, fax, etc.) except the ADSL yoke.

If the handset is in the livingroom then the splitter/filter will be in front of the handset in that room. String the extention cable to the PC.


----------



## cullenswood (19 Jan 2005)

*Re: Broadband Installation*

Any tips on the best place to buy this equipment (splitters etc)


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2005)

*Re: Broadband Installation*

Thanks _Max_.


----------



## Max Hopper (20 Jan 2005)

*Re: Broadband Installation*

, the ADSL provider will ship the yoke with 2 single (1x1) and 1 splitter (1x2) filters. Why would you need to purchase them?

N.B. - www.DSLdepot.com in the States sells the stuff at half the cost of what is on offer here in ROI. But then the Yanks have been using broadband for over 7 years and in excess of 76% of households have 'net access.


----------



## cullenswood (20 Jan 2005)

*Re: Broadband Installation*



> cullenswood, the ADSL provider will ship the yoke with 2 single (1x1) and 1 splitter (1x2) filters. Why would you need to purchase them?



Wasn't sure that they would do this.   Thanks for the help.


----------



## Carpenter (22 Aug 2005)

*Re: >>Broadband Installation*

I'm getting a new home PC delivered today and I want to sign up for broadband ASAP.  I've looked at the Eircom package, €39.99 one off connection fee and €29.99 monthly subscription, seems like a reasonable deal.  I'm pretty new to this and I want to know if the "Netopia wi fi Router" that Eircom supply will give me wireless access?  Excuse my ignorance!  Presumably when this is plugged in I can still use my telephone?  I wonder can the connection fee be waived?  I like to haggle, is it worth a try???


----------



## dam099 (22 Aug 2005)

*Re: >>Broadband Installation*



			
				Carpenter said:
			
		

> I'm getting a new home PC delivered today and I want to sign up for broadband ASAP. I've looked at the Eircom package, €39.99 one off connection fee and €29.99 monthly subscription, seems like a reasonable deal. I'm pretty new to this and I want to know if the "Netopia wi fi Router" that Eircom supply will give me wireless access? Excuse my ignorance! Presumably when this is plugged in I can still use my telephone? I wonder can the connection fee be waived? I like to haggle, is it worth a try???


 
Is the PC a desktop or laptop? Most new laptops are enabled for WiFi access but it would be less common on desktops. You can get either USB or PCI (internal) wifi adapter for desktops (and you can use the USB ones or PCMIA (card) ones with a laptop should it not have built in WiFi.


----------



## podgerodge (22 Aug 2005)

*Re: >>Broadband Installation*

so that would mean you could have the router wherever the main phone socket is and your pc (with the usb adaptor) would just have to be in range?

But would the router not have to be setup first - which would require connecting it to a pc at least in the beginning to get the settings done??


----------



## Guest127 (23 Aug 2005)

*Re: >>Broadband Installation*

Eircom installed my phone in the hallway (20 years ago) and I got a few extension boxes and telephone wire and made an extension up to this room and another one from here into the bedroom. So I have 3 phone entensions in the house. the cordles phone charges up in the bedroom where the 'base' is but the phone in the hall rings at the same time. there is no actual phone in this room. I was suppled with a little phone 'splitter' socket with this computer but even though the phone works on one of the sockets the net doesn't but does work on the other. Am I ok for BB or will I have to get one of these router thingys?


----------



## Carpenter (1 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>Broadband Installation*

I have a monitored alarm system installed (not phonewatch) and am organising an electrician (de brother) to put in an additional phone socket in one of the bedrooms for hooking up the PC.  I note from the eircom site that they "recommend" a call out by one of their technicians where you have a monitored alarm system.  This costs €99, is it really necessary I wonder or is this a money spinner for eircom?  I'm satisfied that the original wiring work etc is all in order and I've never had any problems to date.  I just want to cover all bases before ordering tht  broadband.  Anyone out there have any experience in this area??


----------

